# 2016 Rogue SV fake advertised gas mileage



## 99SE-L (Aug 13, 2003)

I just bought a Rogue and took it for over a hundred miles on the freeway with no traffic and no braking on Christmas Eve. I resetted the avg mpg counter several times to confirm. I also tried using cruise control mode but no difference. The average mpg I've been getting is 25 to 26 mpg. The eco mode light was on but surprisingly it didn't make a difference on the freeway whether I was using eco or not.

All the other cars I have, the real world freeway gas mileage is usually the same or slightly higher than the advertised number.

The advertised fuel efficiency is 26 city and 33 highway. What are you guys getting? Is Nissan inflating the real numbers to mislead their customers? I really want to return the car now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you need to learn a bit more about gas mileage figures and the reality of the various factors that affect it. Sounds like yours is in the breaking in phase and it will improve as the ecu learns your driving style.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

99SE-L said:


> I just bought a Rogue and took it for over a hundred miles on the freeway with no traffic and no braking on Christmas Eve. I resetted the avg mpg counter several times to confirm. I also tried using cruise control mode but no difference. The average mpg I've been getting is 25 to 26 mpg. The eco mode light was on but surprisingly it didn't make a difference on the freeway whether I was using eco or not.
> 
> All the other cars I have, the real world freeway gas mileage is usually the same or slightly higher than the advertised number.
> 
> The advertised fuel efficiency is 26 city and 33 highway. What are you guys getting? Is Nissan inflating the real numbers to mislead their customers? I really want to return the car now.


The highest I have gotten on my 2015 Rogue was 36.6 mpg. This was on the highway and after the 1200 miles break in period. 

Two suggestions;
1. Put at least 1200 miles on the vehicle, to allow for proper break in.
2. Check your tire pressure. On my 2015 Rogue the recommended pressure is 33 psi. However, the dealership had it at 30 psi. I suspect dealerships lower pressure on vehicles to give it a softer ride, however this lowers MPG.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to FuelEconomy.gov, 28 MPG is the combined average advertised for a 2016 Rogue, so you are not that far off. Consumer Reports has a long-term tester and if I remember correctly, they were averaging 26 MPG.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just curious do any cars in a super hilly and windy environment like San Fran get the rated gas mileage?


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

quadraria10 said:


> Just curious do any cars in a super hilly and windy environment like San Fran get the rated gas mileage?



I suspect not!

I don't consider my area super hilly or windy, but on super short trips to get pizza or something, our Rogue may clock 17 mpg. Normally though, we've seen it settle around 28-30 as mentioned here.

Honestly though, our record mpgs occurred during the first 2,000 miles.


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I've had my 2016 Rogue 5 weeks. It's an AWD SL and I've been getting anywhere between 28 & 33.2 mpg. The odometer rolled over to 1200 a couple of days ago. I haven't yet driven long distances, ie, I've just been driving 20 - 30 miles at a time.

I'm happy with the mpg I've been getting.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Major factor is how you drive and where you drive. Resetting the trip computer frequently also leads to inadequate results. A Rogue is not going to get good gas milage if it is going up and down hills at 75 MPH, even on interstate. Lot of vehicle to have to accelerate to get up the hills. Even worse if driving in a hilly city.
Best test, find fairly level interstate, set cruise on speed limit and drive for two-three hours.
And as someone said, check the air pressure in tires. And do it with a real, electronic tire gauge-not TPMS in car.
My trip computer shows "Best MPG" was about 36 if I remember correctly, but do not know when or where. Most of our driving is around town and between one town and a city.


----------



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine has gone up from 26 to 28 after 10K miles on mostly small roads. I also switched to synthetic oil but even after that it didn't really go up until 9 or 10K..
I just took a road trip and was getting 33 driving 80mph


----------



## Landsharkk (Feb 22, 2016)

We've got 1300 miles on our 2016 Rogue SV, had it about a month. We always have it on ECO mode.

So far, we are averaging about 24 mpg, we do a mix of city/highway. The highest single trip MPG I've seen was 32 and that was the 2nd or 3rd time driving it (all freeway for a good hour on cruise). Since then it's been mostly mid to low 20's.

We do, however, have the crossbars installed and I'm considering removing them to see if/how much it improves gas mileage. 

Another question, where does everyone buy their gas? We use Chevron about 85% of the time and Shell the other 15%. 

So far not too impressed with the mileage. I was expecting it to improve by now.

On a side note, the dashboard says our average speed is 26mph, but the average speed has never changed. Since the day we bought it it's always said 26mph. Is that a coincidence or should I reset the averages? And how do I reset them?


----------



## markayash (Mar 17, 2016)

The average speed and MPG don't update unless you clear them..I don't remember what it looks like put push and hold the button to the right of the curved button for a few seconds..I did ours when I hit the hwy omw home this weekend and it was showing 35 and 36 most of the way.


----------



## Landsharkk (Feb 22, 2016)

markayash said:


> The average speed and MPG don't update unless you clear them..I don't remember what it looks like put push and hold the button to the right of the curved button for a few seconds..I did ours when I hit the hwy omw home this weekend and it was showing 35 and 36 most of the way.


Thanks. 

Is there any reason why I would not want to reset these every so often? I noticed there's also a screen that has a timer, I think it's showing hours:minutes since last reset. Is that kind of like a 'long trip' time that should be reset more often?

I've read that resetting the mpg stuff can cause the math to come out weird in the future as the car has to relearn your driving habits....or something like that.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We have a little over 2,000 miles and we are still only getting about 21 miles per gallon average. Even on the highway the best we've gotten is about 24 miles per gallon. Not impressed so far.

Some of the posts on here give me hope 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdickerson1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I purchased the 2016 Rogue SV AWD in June 2016. I am on my third tank of gas and, so far, I am averaging between 29-35 MPG. It is summer so I am factoring in A/C running plus stop and go highway driving during work commute. I have not tried in ECO mode yet but am taking a trip coming up so that may be a good time to test that.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

it has been all lies from Nissan.
I drive 150 miles of freeway with my 2014 rogue. I never got better mileage than 27MPG. WAIT UNTILL YOU HEAR THE REST....
3-4 months ago , notice of recall for fuel pump came from Nissan . The next day that they replaced the fuel pump, I bought 4 new mitchellon tire branded as "Defender". The defender is supposed to better your gas mileage by 2-3 miles per gallon. Then I went ahead and did a 4 wheel alignment with new air filter ....... guess what ..since then my gas mileage has gone down to 23MPG
can u believe this..... it's sick.... when I told the nissan sevice advisor , he says your driving pattern must have changed. 
If I know I would be getting 23-27mpg, I would have never bought this car because I drive high mileage if 150 miles per day.
This is Theft.... where are the US regulators or costumer advocates to challenge nissan. I am getting ripped off by this gas mileage .


----------



## driveguy (Aug 7, 2016)

*calculating gas mileage*

The only way to determine your gas mileage is to do it the old fashion way. That is fill your tank up...drive until almost empty....refill..gallons divided by miles driven. The onboard computer is only a guide.....it is not accurate. In fact it tends to be overly optimistic. Also if you do this in winter and live in a cold climate region it will make a major difference. Where I live the difference between winter and summer with my 2015 Rogue is about 6 miles per imperial gallon.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

actcdriver said:


> it has been all lies from Nissan.
> I drive 150 miles of freeway with my 2014 rogue. I never got better mileage than 27MPG. WAIT UNTILL YOU HEAR THE REST....
> 3-4 months ago , notice of recall for fuel pump came from Nissan . The next day that they replaced the fuel pump, I bought 4 new mitchellon tire branded as "Defender". The defender is supposed to better your gas mileage by 2-3 miles per gallon. Then I went ahead and did a 4 wheel alignment with new air filter ....... guess what ..since then my gas mileage has gone down to 23MPG
> can u believe this..... it's sick.... when I told the nissan sevice advisor , he says your driving pattern must have changed.
> ...


You do realize the ratings are done in absolutely ideal conditions, no AC, and in hypermile mode. Gentle acceleration and gradual braking. I was getting about 27-28, but I thrash the hamsters. My wife who drives in a more refrained manner has gotten as high as 38.2. We just traded for a 15 Murano and with less than 1K miles traveled 140 miles to St Louis, drove around the city, then back and averaged 26.8 with the V6 and averaging 80+ on the highway. You might check your driving style.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

driveguy said:


> The only way to determine your gas mileage is to do it the old fashion way. That is fill your tank up...drive until almost empty....refill..gallons divided by miles driven. The onboard computer is only a guide.....it is not accurate. In fact it tends to be overly optimistic. Also if you do this in winter and live in a cold climate region it will make a major difference. Where I live the difference between winter and summer with my 2015 Rogue is about 6 miles per imperial gallon.


*yes THNAK YOU VERY MUCH*. God Bless You for speaking reason....

That's exactly what I do . I used to get 400 mile per a full tank and now I get 340 mile on a full tank


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> You do realize the ratings are done in absolutely ideal conditions, no AC, and in hypermile mode. Gentle acceleration and gradual braking. I was getting about 27-28, but I thrash the hamsters. My wife who drives in a more refrained manner has gotten as high as 38.2. We just traded for a 15 Murano and with less than 1K miles traveled 140 miles to St Louis, drove around the city, then back and averaged 26.8 with the V6 and averaging 80+ on the highway. You might check your driving style.


You stay where you are ... don't leave MIZZU


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am sure you did not even bother researching your oe tires. If you read Michelin's website the key word is "may" improve your mileage, and then they claim reduced stopping distances which kind of contradicts the nature of a low friction tire. The tire place may have also sold you heavier Light Truck tires rather than the reg passenger tires, or maybe you went with a different tire size that is heavier. Lastly, gas mileage linked to tires usually improves as they wear. Here is a link so you can learn a bit...
Tire Tech Information - Tire Rolling Resistance Part 3: Changes to Expect When Switching from Worn-Out to New Tires


----------



## BoggyAlly (Nov 15, 2019)

smj999smj said:


> According to FuelEconomy.gov, 28 MPG is the combined average advertised for a 2016 Rogue, so you are not that far off. Consumer Reports has a long-term tester and if I remember correctly, they were averaging 26 MPG.


----------



## BoggyAlly (Nov 15, 2019)

I bought a 2016 Rogue just 3 months ago. It had 26000 miles on it, already broken in. I only get 21 mpg period. It IS FALSE ADVERTISING!! They DO NOT get anywhere near 25 mpg EVER.
I travel alot to St Louis and I have always been able to do it on one full tank of gas of 14g and still have at least a quarter of a tank to go. I had to fill up going and coming! This was mostly on cruise control where you are supposed to get better mileage. I am averaging 20 to 21 mpg in this thing city or hwy. I wanted a bigger SUV but got the Rogue because it was advertised as the higher gas mileage. NOT TRUE! I am sooooooo dissappointed because I even don't have enough leg room but thought it would be ok because I was going to get great gas mileage. 
I got better gas mileage in my 10 year old Buick! With much more leg room and comfort.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

I drove my son's 2017 SV from Tacoma to Bellingham and back twice this Summer, got 34.6 mpg both times. I don't know what everyone is so worked up about. With more than 2 million Rogues sold in the US in the last 5 years, if you're not getting 33mpg on a flat stretch of highway, you're just going too fast, don't have your tires inflated correctly or you've got a dirty air filter, vacuum leak, something. It's not Nissan trying to steal from you personally.


----------

